# honing my sketch up skills



## papachino (Jan 7, 2009)

is there any chance of being able to post "sketchup" plans?  

I found this plan and since they were kind of dingy and no dimensions and while i am still healing up from my accident i thought i would hone my sketch up skills. here is the link to the original plan....

http://www.finescrollsaw.com/freepa...e piano, automatic cigarette delivery box.pdf

I have the model drawn up and i am working on an exploded, dimensioned drawing but i cant upload *.skp files.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Papachino,

With Sketchup you can save the file also as a jpg. This would allow you to do some changes and then save it as a jpg file and upload that as a picture would be uploaded.

Hope that helps,

Ed......


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

For some reason I had difficulty down loading you link. Probably me, computers hate me!!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Jeff, save the skp. in a zip file and you can up load it. I would be interested in a skp of this when you get it finished.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Off topic, but what sort of tune do you have to play to get a cigarette out of the piano?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

xplorx4 said:


> For some reason I had difficulty down loading you link. Probably me, computers hate me!!



Hi Jerry,

It's a PDF file, not a link.  


Those look to be some very old plans.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Ralph Barker said:


> Off topic, but what sort of tune do you have to play to get a cigarette out of the piano?


Ralph, I bet it's "Smoke get in your eyes.":big_boss:


----------



## papachino (Jan 7, 2009)

ok here is the jpg file and the zipped skp file......


----------

